

Tell HN:  A method for finding links to submit to Hacker News. - amichail

Instead of just submitting what you find on reddit or other social news sites, why not also try this approach:<p>* come up with an idea that you have not seen before<p>* google it to find links on that idea or something related<p>* submit what you find to Hacker News<p>The advantage of this technique is that you would be able to find links that are not presently hot on other social news sites.
======
daleharvey
I think a more productive approach is to "not" look for links to post to
hacker news.

I think stories are beginning to "churn" where good stories arent sticking
around very long because there are so many mediocre stories being submitted.

I post stuff that I or my friends have written, or from new stuff from
communities I participate in.

while I understand submitting is a form of contribution, its only a positive
contribution with high enough quality, if people sit around looking for stuff
to post I cant see the quality rising.

~~~
daleharvey
a shorter version of ^ would be

there just isnt enough interesting news in the tech world to have 200
interesting links posted a day, better trying to make the news than to find
it.

------
kirubakaran
You mean _besides_ Ask HN and Polls... :-p :-)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=amichail>

~~~
rglullis
Yeah, the guy just refuses to understand. This is from 422 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182193>

------
stalf
Personally, I don't care whether or not I see, here, things that are already
hot on other networks as I only use this one.

The way you said, would require much more effort compared to posting links to
the interesting news you received on your feeds.

Most of the links I see here are completely new to me.

------
jgrahamc
Another technique is to write something original and meaty for your own blog
that's relevant to the audience here. Then submit that link. Instead of
looking for the work of others, create your own.

~~~
costan
I thought people would resent that as shameless self-promotion. Is it really
acceptable to post my own blog articles, if they're relevant? Or should I let
other people post them (rudimentary peer-review?).

------
jasonlbaptiste
Read what you normally read. If you spend an okay amount of time here you know
what's appropriate, probably interesting,etc. Submit it. It's really that
simple. I never go link hunting for HN.

------
jackchristopher
If had to condense what HN likes to a phrase it'd be: actionable ideas.

------
jlees
What's the reward in finding links that aren't popular elsewhere? Surely
posting something that has clearly garnered interest on other sites is a
faster route to karma?

Also, I'd say: subscribe to interesting RSS feeds and twitter accounts and
post stuff from those. (That was mostly my strategy as a pro-blogger, though
without the twitter part :P)

~~~
Confusion
If you're posting the link for the karma, please don't bother.

~~~
jlees
Oh, personally, I don't. (check my posting history and you'll see I rarely
post links.)

I'm just thinking from the point of view of a value-reward system. The only
quantitative reward on HN is karma, hence an optimisation strategy to post new
links is surely best based around said reward.

~~~
Confusion
I feel there are three other value-reward systems in effect:

1) If I post links that I think people will find interesting, they will feel
more inclined to share links they feel interesting: most of us have an innate
sense of quid pro quo.

2) If I post links and they are voted up, others will recognize that as an
interesting subject and post other links on the same subject, providing me
with information I wouldn't see otherwise

3) If I post a link, people will comment on the story and provide valuable
insights/feedback, helping me to determine the value of the link.

------
colins_pride
One word: software

